# Gran Gaggia maintenance and Cleaning tips



## realist7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi there I have just purchased a used version of this machine and descaled it using a full tank of water withe citric acid. I've also unscrewed the shower screen and cleaned that.

The water from the steamer is now quite clear however when releasing hot water from the actual group head the water is still fairly cloudy. I would like to remove the plate which the shower screen screws into and clean the whole brew group with cafiza. I saw a video on this being done on a Gaggia classic fairly easily by unscrewing 2 5mm hex bolts however, this model does not have these and instead seems to have one large bolt holding it in place.

Any ideas on how to resolve this cloudy water issue and if brew group cleaning is required then how to remove the brew head parts in order to do so?

Also, am I right in assuming that backfluaing is not possible on this machine due to it not possessing a 3 way solenoid valve?

If so is descaling it the only way to maintain the machine?


----------



## DebraK (Mar 4, 2021)

I just saw your post about your Gran Gaggia. I have a machine like it, but the frother is a panarello. Is yours a regular steam wand? I would really like to know if one of those would work on my machine so I could replace the panarello. Thank you.


----------

